
Steve Jobs movie starring Ashton Kutcher to hit theaters in April - tambourine_man
http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-73897616/
======
martin1b
I wonder who will play Woz... or will it go that far back. Going to be tough
to beat Pirates of Silicon Valley...

~~~
shantanubala
It says in the article that it's Josh Gad
<http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1265802/>

~~~
smackfu
Pic in costume:
[http://laist.com/2012/06/12/new_photos_ashton_kutcher_as_ste...](http://laist.com/2012/06/12/new_photos_ashton_kutcher_as_steve.php#photo-1)

Vs. reality from 1975:
<http://coe.berkeley.edu/forefront/fall2005/images/woz2.jpg>

Seems to be pretty close on the facial hair, but the actor is quite a bit more
overweight than Woz.

That link also has pics of the guys playing John Sculley and Bill Gates, in
costume.

------
awestley
This is going to be terrible... Ashton was cast just because he kind of looks
like a younger Jobs, not because he can act.

~~~
bennyg
He can act. He's also pretty tech savvy. Don't be so critical without seeing
ANYTHING relating to the movie besides a few articles - there's not even a
trailer out yet.

~~~
awestley
I'm critical of Ashton, not the movie. He is a terrible actor. Terrible acting
ruins movies. His tech savvy has no bearing on the movie. He isn't running
apple, he is just playing Steve Jobs.

------
meaty
I wonder if it'll be an honest account of Jobs' life or just the popular bits.
There is a big difference between the man and the legend.

~~~
smackfu
I would guess it will be 1971-1985. Meeting woz, founding Apple, creating the
Mac, hiring Sculley, getting kicked out. Then a epilogue card at the end that
gives the rest of the story. That early part has a lot more interesting
details out there, compared to the later years which are still pretty
secretive and we really only know about the public parts.

